# Obtaining HR Licence While On Working Holiday Visa



## Ali-B (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi folks, I am looking for some information with regards to obtaining a heavy rigid driving licence while on a working holiday visa. I am 30 years old, originally from the UK and have been living in Sydney for the past 2 months on a first year working holiday Visa. I have a full UK class AM/A/B1/B/f/k/p/q driving licence at the moment and was wondering if it was possible for me to gain an Australian HR Licence? Would I need to become a permanent resident first in order to obtain an Australian licence and then apply for an HR Licence? Or is there a way UK licence holders can apply and sit the test? 

Thanks.


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

if in NSW pop into a RMS office and ask them, then come back and let others know


----------



## Ali-B (Jun 14, 2017)

markw said:


> if in NSW pop into a RMS office and ask them, then come back and let others know


Thanks for the reply! For anyone else wanting to know, I phoned RMS and all I need to do is go to a local service office with my driving licence, passport and Medicare or bank card. They would then provide me with a NSW driving licence, except my licence will have the letter T on it for temporary. Once I have received this I can sit the tests needed to obtain my HR licence.


----------

